# Hallo Datenbank Team :)



## chronicleward (29. Juni 2007)

einen wunderschönen guten tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aaaalso , wie fange ich denn nu an ?

ich hätte da ein paar kleine anliegen:

- ich finde daß, was wir hier in form der datenbanken bereits auf die beine gestellt haben genial
- genauso muß ich sagen, daß auch die kartendatenbank schon recht schick ist

aber

ich denke, daß die gesamte datenbank arbeit ein wenig unkoordiniert abläuft

kaum einer von uns ist sich darüber bewußt, wie der stand der dinge aktuell eigentlich ist

niemandem ist klar, welche kartenpunkte noch fehlen etc.

ich finde es super daß wir leutz haben, die hier fleißig in ihrer freizeit, umsonst sachen eintragen

naja kommen wir auf den punkt, ich denke wir sollten uns mal in nem ts server treffen, und ein wenig darüber plaudern, wie dat ganze hier nu eigentlich weitergehen soll

ich würde das ganze, jenachdem auf welchem server sich die anwesenden personen befinden auch gerne mit nem kleinen ingame treffen verbinden (großes hügelgrab nochmal durchjagen oder so *g*) verbinden

im endefekt geht es darum sich einmal miteinander zu unterhalten, die leute hinter den posts kennenzulernen und herrauszufinden, wie es nun weitergehen soll, bzw wie unsere technischen möglichkeiten im moment aussehen

sprich , man könnte sich wunderbar darüber absprechen, wer sich in nächster zeit einmal beispielsweise im auenland, die sehenswürdigkeiten vornimmt, sprich wenn person xy langeweile, zeit und lust hat möge er doch mal ins auenland gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wenn er mag

problem ist z.b. daß das forum nicht die beste kommunikationsplatform ist

dasselbe wäre super für die questdatenbank, sprich wer mag mal durchschauen, ob alle quests im auenland drin sind, die hat man ja eh alle im log

ok sagen wir es mal auf gut deutsch, ich denke man könnte sich wunderbar regelmäßig, oder auch unregelmäßig im ts treffen, ein wenig plaudern, mal ein bißchen mehr über den stand der dinge erfahren und nebenbei mal ingame was zusammen unternehmen

auch hätte ich mal bock drauf nen kleinen instanzguide oder so zu verfassen *g* und ab nem gewissen lvl geht das auch mal mit sehr viel spaß *g*

zudem würde ich gerne mal wissen, wie groß das aktuelle interesse am fortschritt der datenbank im moment ist

denke, man könnte doch bestimmt sich mal treffen, also leutz wenn ihr zeit habt meldet euch mal hier, ob ihr überhaupt interesse daran habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würd mich tierisch freuen


mfg chron


----------



## Derida (29. Juni 2007)

wir sabbeln ja gerade noch im TS,
bin auch stark dafür das sich die "wirklich aktiven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" Leute hier mal treffen im TS, einfach mal kennenlernen.... den Standpunkt der einzelnen verstehen, die allgemeine Situation verstehen usw.

Einen TS-Server (der dann auch permanent für solche Anliegen genutzt werden kann und sollte) werde ich gleich unten noch Posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreibt doch bitte einfach mal Eure Gedanken diesbezüglich hier nieder.
Wann wir sowas mal durchziehen könnten, ob allgemeines Interesse daran besteht usw.
Ich denke ein solches Gespräch würde schon einige Unklarheiten beiseite räumen (gelle Chron ? *g*)

Grüße,
Derida

##############################
TS-Daten: MDO
Server: 80.252.99.35:8667
PW: MDO
Channel: Auenland
Channel-PW: buffed
##############################

Diesen Server könnt ihr ruhig permanent adden in Euer TS, er wird sozusagen unser "Sammelpunkt" für etwaige Themen bezüglich der Datenbank etc. hier sein.


----------



## chronicleward (29. Juni 2007)

auf jeden fall, wie man ja gerade bei uns gesehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (29. Juni 2007)

also als Frischling muss ich sagen fände ich das auch nicht schlecht uns regelmässig im Ts zu treffen. 
Mir geht es im Moment so das ich von dem Gebiet in dem ich grade bin ne Liste vor mir liegen habe mit allen Quests die schon in der Datenbank vorhanden sind. Diese gleiche ich dann ab und kann so evtl auch noch fehlende Quests nachtragen. Aber ich würde es wirklich durchaus nützlich finden wenn wir irgendwie austüfteln könnten wo noch was fehlt, sei es Quests oder Kartenpunkte.
Evtl haben andere auch noch Tips und Tricks um sich die Arbeit etwas zu erleichtern oder einfach wie sie vorgehen.
Allerdings fände ich es dan schon wichtig einen bestimmten Tag (zB. alle 2 Wochen) festzulegen wo sich dann auch alle versammeln. Sonst verläuft sich das wohl zu sehr.
Ausserdem würde mich auch interessieren was ist weiter geplant für die DB. Was ist wenn alle Questdaten und Kartenpunkte gesammelt sind? Werden Items eingeführt, Questbelohnungen mit Tooltip etc.

Also wenn das schon alles mal besprochen wurde ok. Ich war ja noch nie dabei drum hier nur meine ersten Eindrücke.

Soweit erstmal von mir
Gruss Jenny


----------



## Myronn (29. Juni 2007)

Die Datenbanken sind sicher noch erweiterbar. Wie groß letztlich die Rolle von Items in diesem MMO sein wird vermag ich momentan auch noch nicht zu sagen. Aber noch haben wir mit den Karten und Quests einige Wochen Arbeit! Und vielleicht kommt ja von Turbine oder Codemasters auch mal bisserl Hilfe in Form von Itemdatenbank o.ä. - wäre ja mal was ganz neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Liebe Grüße
Myronn/Uwe

PS: Also Derida und ich sind häufiger auf dem MDO TS anzutreffen (ist ja mein Server). Ich denke da kann man sich auch locker und formlos mal zum Klönen treffen. Der Raum Auenland ist ja für dieses Team reserviert.


----------



## Kaszandra (1. Juli 2007)

huhu ihr lieben

ich war ja nun ne woche im urlaub und hatte beruflich nen wenig stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mal davon ab, davor war ich ehr oft im ts und es war niemand da.

zur zeit bin ich halt viel bei den dorenaken im ts, wenn ich denn zum zocken komme und die können halt auch öfter mal weiter helfen.

wie gesagt, ts wäre schon klasse zum koordinieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur sollte dann auch wer da sein.

lg
kaszi


----------



## chronicleward (2. Juli 2007)

ja klar sollte jemand da sein, darum geht es ja, wir würden uns gerne mal zu einem festen termin einmal nach absprache treffen und ein wenig schnacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaszandra (2. Juli 2007)

ist halt immer etwas schwierig wenn so wenige reagieren nen termin zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (3. Juli 2007)

Naja da muss ein konkreter Terminvorschlag her sonst wird dat nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also setze ich mal an: 

Mittwoch, 04.07. gegen 21 Uhr
im Teamspeak von MDO (Daten habt ihr ja)

Ich hoffe, dass möglichst viele kommen können! Alle werden wir eh nie unter einen Hut bekommen.

Viele Grüße
Myronn


----------



## shadowweb (4. Juli 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Naja da muss ein konkreter Terminvorschlag her sonst wird dat nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Servus,
ich kann leider nicht versprechen, dass ich heute Abend anwesend sein werde. Wir haben hier an der Arbeit momentan einiges zu schaffen und die letzten beiden Wochen bin ich hier selten vor 22 Uhr rausgekommen. Termine unter der Woche sind bei mir generell schlecht - das Wochenende wäre generell günstiger. Falls ich nicht anwesend sein sollte würde es mich freuen wenn ihr die zusammengetragenen Ergebnisse/Beschlüsse in irgendeiner Art und Weise protokollieren könntet, dass ich (und vielleicht andere, die nicht anwesend waren) auf dem laufenden bleibe.
Gruß (und vielleicht bis später)
Jens


----------



## Myronn (4. Juli 2007)

So formell wird es sicher nicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es wäre halt gut, wenn das Team einfach mal so zusammen kommt... 

Liebe Grüße
Uwe


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Juli 2007)

Um die Uhrzeit ist meine Freundin gerade hier, aber ich werd' sicher mal ein paar Minuten reinhören können, war ja letztes Mal schon verhindert.

Edit: Okay, hat sich geändert, bin bei meiner Freundin um die Zeit, also keine Chance.


----------



## Kaszandra (4. Juli 2007)

ich muss schaun wie ich das schaff, muss nochmal los ... ich hasse die arbeit *heul*


----------



## Derida (4. Juli 2007)

wenn eh viele nicht können - oder nicht lange können etc. würde ich sagen könnte man das aufs WE verschieben.... 

mir wäre es schon lieber wenn die Leute 1. pünktlich können, 2. alle können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 3. auch Zeit haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir passt das heut auch nicht sooooo gut wenn ich ehrlich sein soll


----------



## Maireen (4. Juli 2007)

bin auch schwer fürs Wochenende, hätte es zwar einrichten können, aber auch nicht ohne Opfer zu bringen *gg*


----------



## chronicleward (4. Juli 2007)

an mir soll es da nicht scheitern, ich müßte heute abend von 21:45 bis ca 23 15 eh noch beruflich wech

von daher, problem wird vermutlich nur sein, am we wieder einen termin zu finden.

denke die beste lösung wäre:
- wer es heute einrichten kann, der schlägt einfach mal auf, man kann sich ja so einfach mal zwanglos sprechen

- wir machen einen erneuten termin fürs we

- vorschlag für den termin am we wäre Sa. 07.07.07 - 20:00 Uhr

also ich bin ab jetzt zumindest bis ca 21:45 heute im oben genannten ts zu finden, also wer lust hat und zeit findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



problem ist bei mir immer einen termin auf lange sicht zu finden, der nicht durch berufliche verpflichtungen zunichte gemacht wird

denke aber, um alle unter einen hut zu bringen, wäre es am sinnvollsten, wenn jeder, je nach möglichkeit, einen tag in der woche, mit einer uhrzeit nennt, an dem er meistens zeit hätte, unter umständen kristallisiert sich ja ein tag herraus, an dem möglichst viele zusammenkommen können

mfg chron


----------



## chronicleward (4. Juli 2007)

nach möglichkeit könnte man natürlich auch einen termin für eine terminabsprache machen *g* 

ja klingt doof wäre aber vielleicht nicht schlecht

einfach einen termin, an dem man sich für 10 - 20 min trifft um in nem voicechat einen vernünftigen termin, wo auch viele bis alle zeit haben rauszufinden

naja also ich werde bis ca 21:45 in dem ts zu erreichen sein

mfg chron


----------



## Derida (4. Juli 2007)

îch schau gleich auch fix rein


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Juli 2007)

Samstag 20 Uhr ist für mich schon die späteste Zeit, danach bin ich an fast jedem Samstag irgendwo weg. Sonntag Abend (also so 18 Uhr) würd' mir da schon besser passen.
Aber Wochenende passt mir allgemein auch besser.


----------

